# What Is The Best BMW Radar Detector



## Homey4 (Jun 16, 2021)

I use a Beltronics GT-1 in my F15 X5. When used on concert with an app on my phone I get "live" alerts for speed traps, sighted police, traffic and speed cams and the digital display shows the posted speed limit and my actual GPS based speed (usually one to two miles off from my speedometer). I considered a Valentine 1 but this has many of the same options (even a remote that is installed that I can conveniently hit "mute" for the dreaded automatic door trigger). I just got it and have only made one long trip but it saved me twice on that one jaunt to Florida so it has MORE than paid for itself already.


----------



## XChallengeRdr (Jul 15, 2020)

Between the popularity of LIDAR with local traffic enforcement, false signals and the knowledge that most LEOs generally won't stop someone on the open highway unless they're going 15 over in my state, mine stays tucked away in the trunk for most trips. Also, they are not technically illegal, but having something on the windshield may draw an additional ticket for blocking the view forward. Normally my better half has a good idea of their location from her phone long before we reach a speed trap.


----------



## moRider (Feb 28, 2012)

Waze.


----------



## kenkobra (May 24, 2021)

Head over to Best Radar Detectors, Radar Detector Reviews and Guides: Vortex Radar or watch his YouTube videos.


----------



## zod (Jan 8, 2019)

Waze sucks in NC. A V1 slaved to a smartphone is your base rate, unless local circumstances dictate different. None of this handles Lidar


----------



## rick47591 (Mar 17, 2017)

I've been using Valentine1 for over 25 years. I've tried the others and found they do not have the range of the V1. My V1 does not hang from the windshield. I mounted it under the rear view mirror using a device from blendmount. The thing I like about V1 is that you can return it to the factory and have it reprogrammed with updated software for a lower price than buying a new detector. None of the other detectors offer this, to my knowledge.


----------



## pbrunnen (May 12, 2014)

I like my Radenso Pro SE which I've had since 2017. Also using a blendmount bracket so it sits mostly behind my rear view mirror. It has a good 5-mile long range with GPS for known and custom defined ignore zones, speed and traffic camera alerts, and Like @rick47591 's allows for software updates every six months (but you can do them at home via USB if you have Windows).

Not sure about the claim of "undetectable" because the laws of physics dictate that a long range detector can not at the same time be undetectable. I wonder if RadarBusters has done a review on this Uniden yet...


----------



## XChallengeRdr (Jul 15, 2020)

zod said:


> Waze sucks in NC. A V1 slaved to a smartphone is your base rate, unless local circumstances dictate different. None of this handles Lidar


Can't say how many times I've passed a speed trap and not reported it. That's the problem with most crowd sourcing aps, they all depend on who is participating. Yelp once placed the local Taco Bell as the top restaurant in the area due to it's high ranking and popularity with people writing reviews. As far as LIDAR goes, I think that all detectors need a message "Look out for the blue lights. You've been caught."


----------



## pbrunnen (May 12, 2014)

XChallengeRdr said:


> Can't say how many times I've passed a speed trap and not reported it. That's the problem with most crowd sourcing aps, they all depend on who is participating. Yelp once placed the local Taco Bell as the top restaurant in the area due to it's high ranking and popularity with people writing reviews. As far as LIDAR goes, I think that all detectors need a message "Look out for the blue lights. You've been caught."


I'm one who tries to report it, but sometimes the situation is just not safe to do so. BTW, am I the only one who has noticed Waze not notify you until you are almost on the cop? Seems like pressure from government or police...

And I agree with @XChallengeRdr -- LIDAR is very much line-of-sight, so if your detector goes off, it is too late. Same goes for those LIDAR "jammers"... you have to be lit up like a Christmas tree to flood out their pulsed signal.


----------



## grc810 (Mar 24, 2021)

I used a V1 for many years with success. In the last couple of years I quit using it. I was getting false triggers a lot, especially where electronic traffic monitors are active, like parts of southern Indiana and Ohio (I-74). The new autonomous auto technology is using LIDAR as part of it's operation, which triggers detectors. I admit, I have not sent my V1 in for upgrade. I would be interested to hear from those that have, if it works in significantly reducing false triggers.


----------



## pbrunnen (May 12, 2014)

grc810 said:


> I used a V1 for many years with success. In the last couple of years I quit using it. I was getting false triggers a lot, especially where electronic traffic monitors are active, like parts of southern Indiana and Ohio (I-74). The new autonomous auto technology is using LIDAR as part of it's operation, which triggers detectors. I admit, I have not sent my V1 in for upgrade. I would be interested to hear from those that have, if it works in significantly reducing false triggers.


Hi grc810,
Something you can check is if you can disable bands that are not in use to reduce the false positives. Many of those speed signs use K band while police (at least here in NYS) use Ka band. So I turned off K and X bands so my false positives are greatly reduced. I believe X band is only used in New Jersey and Ka is primarily used by police now, but don't hold me to that.


----------



## grc810 (Mar 24, 2021)

pbrunnen said:


> Hi grc810,
> Something you can check is if you can disable bands that are not in use to reduce the false positives. Many of those speed signs use K band while police (at least here in NYS) use Ka band. So I turned off K and X bands so my false positives are greatly reduced. I believe X band is only used in New Jersey and Ka is primarily used by police now, but don't hold me to that.


Thanks for the information. I'll give that a try.


----------



## Mason776 (Feb 2, 2021)

This is a curious concept to me. I've been commuting a ~120 mile round trip from NH to Boston every day for 5 years now and typical speeds on open stretches of I-93 are frequently up around 85-90MPH, posted limits vary between 55 and 65. I've yet to get pulled over, and very rarely see anyone else pulled over. Is law enforcement significantly different in other parts of the country or are others driving much faster?


----------



## zod (Jan 8, 2019)

You can do custom sweeps with the V1 to optimize local conditions. Every computer engine has a clock cycle. You can write various programs and use them as needed. Hunting modes as it were. That's good dope on I-74 out of Cinti. You can find the Kamikaze crowd here for all of the details. I'm too old to run with the devil all of the time. 

Radar Detector & Countermeasure Forum


----------



## zod (Jan 8, 2019)

Mason776 said:


> This is a curious concept to me. I've been commuting a ~120 mile round trip from NH to Boston every day for 5 years now and typical speeds on open stretches of I-93 are frequently up around 85-90MPH, posted limits vary between 55 and 65. I've yet to get pulled over, and very rarely see anyone else pulled over. Is law enforcement significantly different in other parts of the country or are others driving much faster?


Isn't it the standard money game? I-95 going South in the South is almost the speed limit. There are couple of parts of SC that you have to tip toe around, but there will always be some rabbit to run behind. That's the spending money direction. 
You're in the money making direction. Cops are pretty good at not impeding traffic during whatever the rush hours are. Cops in WI are pretty anal about speed enforcement and are mobbed with Lidar for the state troopers. No fun for you on the interstates. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## pbrunnen (May 12, 2014)

Mason776 said:


> This is a curious concept to me. I've been commuting a ~120 mile round trip from NH to Boston every day for 5 years now and typical speeds on open stretches of I-93 are frequently up around 85-90MPH, posted limits vary between 55 and 65. I've yet to get pulled over, and very rarely see anyone else pulled over. Is law enforcement significantly different in other parts of the country or are others driving much faster?


I travel quite a bit for work and yes it does vary region to region and also by thoroughfare. Around NJ for instance, most of TX, and northern FL you easily see everyone going 80-90 and people are all over the road (lots of lane weaving). Here in upstate NY where my home base is, when I'm doing 80 on the throughway towards Syracuse or Albany, I fly by most everyone at 80 and 90 starts to get dangerous with all the stupid drivers who don't obey the right except to pass rule. I know for a fact traveling outside Chicago that my detector has saved me more than a few times.


----------



## XChallengeRdr (Jul 15, 2020)

The first thing I learned about my radar detector was to turn off all of the bands that were used by garage doors, proximity sensors on cars, etc. It seemed like every Audi would set it off. 

My last drive back from the dacha was on US290 and much of the trip was at 90, which was slightly faster than most of the passing traffic. I still had people passing me from time to time. Most of I10 outside of Houston is under construction and general traffic speeds are 75 in the construction zones. 

A simple trick that has helped me twice in speed traps is don't lie or make them chase you. Being upfront and honest has turned my last two speeding tickets into a warning tickets. Also, if you know where the highway patrol offices are along a rural route, you can be more wary in the vicinity. Around here the troopers almost always set up within a few miles of the office. Why go 50 miles down the road when 5 miles will do?


----------



## pbrunnen (May 12, 2014)

XChallengeRdr said:


> A simple trick that has helped me twice in speed traps is don't lie or make them chase you. Being upfront and honest has turned my last two speeding tickets into a warning tickets. Also, if you know where the highway patrol offices are along a rural route, you can be more wary in the vicinity. Around here the troopers almost always set up within a few miles of the office. Why go 50 miles down the road when 5 miles will do?


Excellent point... Which reminds me to mention that another tip is to check out, if you can, how many regular cars are parked at the barracks. Many are conveniently visible from the highways and that will give you an idea of how many troopers are out for that section.


----------



## zod (Jan 8, 2019)

Your detector know when you've been popped so you can pull over right away. I found this awhile back


----------



## zod (Jan 8, 2019)

zod said:


> Your detector knows when you've been popped so you can pull over right away. Cops like drivers that are paying attention. I was probably going a little fast is usually a good starting point when the question comes up.
> 
> I found this awhile back


----------



## apollner (Nov 15, 2005)

If your car has iDrive OS 7 you can also purchase a subscription app. See:


https://www.bmwusa.com/content/dam/bmwusa/connected-drive/pdf/GSG_Traffic_Camera_Information.pdf


----------



## kargurin (Jun 18, 2015)

Surprised by these. The R7 and V2 are current and much better detectors than the ones listed here.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jasondomina1 (Feb 10, 2021)

Evan Williams said:


> *(Updated 6/28/2021)*
> 
> Worried about driving your BMW like a BMW and ending up in a stern conversation with your local law enforcement accompanied by a ticket? There are two excellent ways to avoid getting pulled over for speeding. The first is to never do it, the second is to know where the people looking for speeders are. You can do the first for free, but for the second, you need a radar detector. Radar (and laser) detectors pick up the speed measuring radar guns that police use to measure your speed and pull you over. They give you advance warning and enough time to slow down.
> 
> ...


Escort 360C with wifi. 3 years no tickets. Updates itself when I pull into my garage. A nice touch is that the display color is customizable to match the existing color scheme in many vehicles. And the smartcord button to mute it whenever I desire is very convenient. Mine is plugged in a few inches from my 6 speed shifter, so I can mute alerts if a choose in a second.


----------



## Anubys (Feb 12, 2017)

Since I live in the one state where detectors are illegal, are there detectors that can be "hidden" and still function properly?


----------



## SpartanGA (Feb 14, 2007)

Can’t stand the suction cup stick on. Have a passport 9500ci and love it.


----------



## rick47591 (Mar 17, 2017)

SpartanGA said:


> Can’t stand the suction cup stick on. Have a passport 9500ci and love it.


Buy a radar detector mount at Blendmount.com to get rid of the suction cup mount.


----------



## rick47591 (Mar 17, 2017)

apollner said:


> If your car has iDrive OS 7 you can also purchase a subscription app. See:
> 
> 
> https://www.bmwusa.com/content/dam/bmwusa/connected-drive/pdf/GSG_Traffic_Camera_Information.pdf


I've got this in my 2021 X3M40i and just noticed a warning a few days ago telling me of a speed trap. However, all around me was empty fields. No structures. No fences. Nothing but corn coming up that was about 2ft high. Based on this, I am betting it shows fake warnings.


----------



## SpartanGA (Feb 14, 2007)

rick47591 said:


> Buy a radar detector mount at Blendmount.com to get rid of the suction cup mount.


I prefer the fully integrated systems 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjenkins1129 (Apr 30, 2014)

Mason776 said:


> This is a curious concept to me. I've been commuting a ~120 mile round trip from NH to Boston every day for 5 years now and typical speeds on open stretches of I-93 are frequently up around 85-90MPH, posted limits vary between 55 and 65. I've yet to get pulled over, and very rarely see anyone else pulled over. Is law enforcement significantly different in other parts of the country or are others driving much faster?


Ohio has a long standing reputation for the Ohio State Patrol (OSP) taking a very dim view on speeding. It is a "state sport" for us to avoid speeding tickets and for the OSP to give them. It is a HUGE revenue stream but toughted solely in the guise of public safety.

There has even been media controversy about speeding ticket Quotas for officers. The the OSP's official stand is No Quotas but many officers privately claim they are just not written in the handbook.

As far back as the 70s, Ohio was even mentioned in Pop Culture related to speeding tickets. Burt Reynolds, in the movie Cannonball Run, states, "Good news, no State in the union has the death penalty for speeding... well... except maybe Ohio."


----------



## sjenkins1129 (Apr 30, 2014)

I am surprised to see no mention of Escort products. They were one of the first few entries into the industry and quickly gained a reputation as industry leader.

Cincinnati Microwave, later to become just Escort has been on my windshield and behind my grills, in various models and formats, since I started driving in 1986.

In the last 10 even 20 years, not much has changed in the police radar technology and detection arena, except for GPS use & social media crowd reporting. In addition to radar, Lidar was introduced late 90s and Escort was the pioneer in all three of these speed detection arenas.

The Escort branded equipment has saved me from countless speeding tickets in my 35yrs of driving. I am still running 10year old Escort equipment with great success! 

"BEST Radar Detector" is kind of a misnomer. Quality build, good factory support and a piece of equipment that is simple to use top my criteria. Past that, which unit can detect 15feet more than the other, which unit has more features, etc. turns into a preference game for your specific application and driving environment. If you are a cold hard specs guy, I would suggest looking to Car & Driver back issues for their extensive testing and reviews.


----------



## surfwooder (Nov 6, 2006)

When I lived in the New Orleans area of Louisiana, it seemed there were all sorts of speed traps. I figured out one of the cops tricks were to place a radar fully visable along a good non potholed road, and then down the road about a mile a second car out of sight running radar, with laser. Kinda like "dragnet" for speeders. That's what a better than basic radar detectors can decern the actual transmitted frequency of the radar wave. Plus, being a electronics engineer with a heavy radar/radio system background really helps understant how all this works. Every so often the police radars have to re-calibrated. If the radar does not pass the cal process two major parts will have to be replaced. One is the magnatron which generates the output signal frequency, and second is the klystron tube which matches the input or bounce back signal. These two part can be expensive for the police department. That is why tickets are priced so high. If you're stopped look at the head unit in the police car, it must have a calibration sticker with a due date. If the unit is expired, take it to court, supeana the radar unit with cal data. Every State has calibration standards for police radar. If you catch a police radar out of cal, the judge will probably toss your ticket, but after you have been moved to last on the docket. The agency who issued the ticket does not want your defence known to others in the court room to bring it up. If you supeana the radar, the agency will not want to allow you to take their radar out of service for a tech check, they'll loose to much money. Always buy a excellent multi band radar detector, with laser also. I now live in New Hampshire, near Concord, and rarely see a radar trap, even on the I93 or I89, and seems the local cop could care less. Why, we pay high local taxes on real estate. So, the locals don't have their hand in your pocket by speeding tickets. Most of our roads are curvy, and two lane through the woods. Sometimes I get a close look, since I drive a Z4. I was told my E89 looks like its going 100mph when parked.


----------



## zod (Jan 8, 2019)

Michael Valentine left Cinti Microwave form his own company. The V2 is ready for primetime, but I type V1 out of habit. POP radar is generally not admissible as evidence. I had my last ticket tossed because my V1 didn't go off and the GSO cops were running LIDAR when they weren't supposed to be. 

How did you get the officer to let you look at the the head unit? It's my understanding that all calibration records are kept to be properly certified as a calibration station. There used to be a sub forum here on the subject:





Radar Detector & Countermeasure Forum


RDF: Countering RADAR and Laser Speed Enforcement




www.rdforum.org


----------



## rick47591 (Mar 17, 2017)

grc810 said:


> I used a V1 for many years with success. In the last couple of years I quit using it. I was getting false triggers a lot, especially where electronic traffic monitors are active, like parts of southern Indiana and Ohio (I-74). The new autonomous auto technology is using LIDAR as part of it's operation, which triggers detectors. I admit, I have not sent my V1 in for upgrade. I would be interested to hear from those that have, if it works in significantly reducing false triggers.


I live in southwestern indiana and used a v1 for many years. Currently, I have the new V2 and love it. There are still some ghost signals but not as many as the v1 and the range of the v2 is 2-3x that of the v1. I must say that if you have the V1 installed on your mirror using the blendmount attachment, the v2 will not slide into the v1 attachment because it is slightly wider. So remove the v1 attachment and install the v2 attachment. I've tried other radar detectors and won't use anything but V2. I've watched friends get tickets due to their bell detectors and others not alerting them in-time. Now they follow me and still wonder why I am slowing down.


----------



## rick47591 (Mar 17, 2017)

I recently returned from a trip to Wyoming. On the return trip as I was driving on I-29 going south towards Kansas City, I was driving in excess of the speed limit and had a guy from Wisconsin that had been dogging me and I hated it. Every time I sped up, he sped up. I would tap my brakes from time to time to play with his mind and he would back off of me and then quickly catch me. I guess I timed it just right and enough times. lol. My V2 went nuts as I approached an exit so I tapped my brakes enough to slow down to about 5mph over the limit. Wisconsin guy had apparently had enough of my mind games with the brakes that instead of slowing down, he blazed past me...laughing. Shortly thereafter, Wisconsin guy was being pulled over. As I went by him, I waved and smiled. 

I hate it when someone dogs me. I drive at my own speed and do not follow others.


----------



## rick47591 (Mar 17, 2017)

zod said:


> Your detector know when you've been popped so you can pull over right away. I found this awhile back


OMG this guy is full of himself. I listened to about 1/3 of it and shut it off.


----------



## rick47591 (Mar 17, 2017)

As far as reducing the odds of being ticketed, I've found it is best to be honest when asked by the speed cop how fast you were going. In my later years, I've also found it is best to pull onto the shoulder and get away from the traffic so the officer can feel safer. I also put all my windows down, leave my seatbelt on, turn off my engine, turn on my flashers, both hands on the steering wheel, and then just relax. He is just doing his job and it makes it better when he realizes you are not a threat and you support him/her. I always answer with sir or mam. I try to have my billfold on the dash but I leave my license plate info in the glove box and do not take it out until told to do so. Upon hearing the officer tell me why he/she stopped me, I usually ask him/her how their day is going and then I comment on the weather. 

The guy in the video says something that I've been taught otherwise. I've been told by BMW Driving Instructors to place my hands at the 9 and 3 and not the 10 and 2.


----------



## SpartanGA (Feb 14, 2007)

I don’t see an advantage to admitting to fault as they are recording you. I’ve been asked and said I’m not sure. They literally didn’t get an accurate read and couldn’t offer a ticket. If I admitted to a speed. Boom. Ticket. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rick47591 (Mar 17, 2017)

SpartanGA said:


> I don’t see an advantage to admitting to fault as they are recording you. I’ve been asked and said I’m not sure. They literally didn’t get an accurate read and couldn’t offer a ticket. If I admitted to a speed. Boom. Ticket.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got many friends that are LEO'S and they have all told me to be honest in my answers. In the past, I would tell them I was not aware of my speed or I did not know how fast I was going and I always got a ticket. But the last few times I was pulled over for speeding, I was honest and when the officer asked me how fast I was going, I told him what the speedometer showed and I've gotten warnings....not tickets.


----------



## SpartanGA (Feb 14, 2007)

rick47591 said:


> I've got many friends that are LEO'S and they have all told me to be honest in my answers. In the past, I would tell them I was not aware of my speed or I did not know how fast I was going and I always got a ticket. But the last few times I was pulled over for speeding, I was honest and when the officer asked me how fast I was going, I told him what the speedometer showed and I've gotten warnings....not tickets.


Sounds like you get pulled over often! Haha what detector do you use 

Knock on wood I’ve been pulled over 4x and twice was on motorcycle at crazy speed but they didn’t have a speed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaye944 (Jul 5, 2015)

mine was great for detecting grocery store auto door openers, or speed cameras on the opposite side of the road,
on the same side, you would be too late, and unless you picked up bounce and broke in time, laser gets you right away
best to drive speed limit, generally these dont work "IN TIME"
or are illegal (In canada you'd get a fine and points for having one) and DONT even think about a jammer


----------



## jaye944 (Jul 5, 2015)

does not work in Canada, LOL, on a Canadian ticket forum, some guy reported he did this same stick with a canadian cop,
"asking for permission to get wallet" cop replied, "sure, your fine, this is Canada not the US"

But dome light, windows down, 10-2 no sudden moves, no admission of guilt and apologise, for sure

but NEVER works in Canada, when your stopped they ARE going to write you a ticket, 99.95% of the time.
In the UK, I've got out of crazy shit, in Canada it's all about revenue



zod said:


> Your detector know when you've been popped so you can pull over right away. I found this awhile back


----------



## rick47591 (Mar 17, 2017)

I've got a friend that bought the Uniden R3 Extreme Long Range and after using it for about a month and getting used to how it worked, he got 2 tickets. He said the Uniden was a huge POS. He is now using the Valentine V2 and said he has gotten no more tickets.


----------



## F87Sy (Jun 4, 2021)

rick47591 said:


> I've been using Valentine1 for over 25 years. I've tried the others and found they do not have the range of the V1. My V1 does not hang from the windshield. I mounted it under the rear view mirror using a device from blendmount. The thing I like about V1 is that you can return it to the factory and have it reprogrammed with updated software for a lower price than buying a new detector. None of the other detectors offer this, to my knowledge.



Can they tune out the x and k band, just leaving the ka band and laser function?

Sy


----------



## jaye944 (Jul 5, 2015)

I can't remember exact specfics, but my old radar detector had a switch which selected "all, some or another" default was "all" on, but I can't remember what bands, yes in the UK at the time, it had gone to ka and laser, so anything else was a WOT and just meant you got grocery shop door openers.

Mind you I liked the false alerts, especially when I used to drive late night, if I felt dozy, it would spark me up 0 seconds flat


----------



## jaye944 (Jul 5, 2015)

ahh I had something called a "snooper" it was recommended at the time, if I remember, it would detect a lot of stuff, but if you where going to fast you'd be right on top of it,
defeating the object


----------



## jaye944 (Jul 5, 2015)

I think I had this one snooper s1, it had a dark, city and mute


----------



## jaye944 (Jul 5, 2015)

here in Canadia,you not only get points and a fine for the speed, but if you have a radar detector you get double jepordy, of points and a fine for having and using a rad det


----------



## Cfrey81 (Aug 1, 2021)

moRider said:


> Waze.


LMAO if this ain't the absolute truth. So back in the day I had an Escort Passport 8500 and a few years later I got the 9500i, which had gps, etc. I believe it was the model after that (or an update) that started something of a shared area alert, or in other words, a Waze-like programming. But my issue with that is that it's only shared by others with the same, or capable, Escort detector. The 9500i I think ran me $400-500 around 15 years ago. Now how many people could possibly be out there spending that on a detector that it could actually help? Then I found WAZE lol. I've been using Waze since 2012. If I ever go somewhere with the intent to speed, I use it. Add a good radar detector to the mix and there's no reason to get a ticket. I don't condone speeding either, I just happen to have an extremely light pedal and a heavy foot.


----------



## moRider (Feb 28, 2012)

Cfrey81 said:


> LMAO if this ain't the absolute truth. So back in the day I had an Escort Passport 8500 and a few years later I got the 9500i, which had gps, etc. I believe it was the model after that (or an update) that started something of a shared area alert, or in other words, a Waze-like programming. But my issue with that is that it's only shared by others with the same, or capable, Escort detector. The 9500i I think ran me $400-500 around 15 years ago. Now how many people could possibly be out there spending that on a detector that it could actually help? Then I found WAZE lol. I've been using Waze since 2012. If I ever go somewhere with the intent to speed, I use it. Add a good radar detector to the mix and there's no reason to get a ticket. I don't condone speeding either, I just happen to have an extremely light pedal and a heavy foot.


I hear ya. I've been a fan of Waze for years and use it for navigation (obviously) and rerouting in traffic, but also for police and hazard alerts. For serious speeders, supplementing with a good radar detector is probably wise. I would never speed 👼🏽


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Jan 20, 2015)

I read an article not that long ago that the police use WAZE too.


----------



## moRider (Feb 28, 2012)

ezaircon4jc said:


> I read an article not that long ago that the police use WAZE too.


I wouldn't be surprised. Plus, a bunch of my driving data is going to Google and Apple - so who knows what they're doing with this info...


----------



## worldtraveler.gml (Sep 8, 2021)

Homey4 said:


> I use a Beltronics GT-1 in my F15 X5. When used on concert with an app on my phone I get "live" alerts for speed traps, sighted police, traffic and speed cams and the digital display shows the posted speed limit and my actual GPS based speed (usually one to two miles off from my speedometer). I considered a Valentine 1 but this has many of the same options (even a remote that is installed that I can conveniently hit "mute" for the dreaded automatic door trigger). I just got it and have only made one long trip but it saved me twice on that one jaunt to Florida so it has MORE than paid for itself already.


Having driven 700 miles down I-95 through VA and the Carolinas yesterday, the 70 limit and cruising at an indicated 75 to 77 seemed right. When people are racking up those kinds of miles in a day I'm not sure it's a good idea to have some weaving in and out of traffic at 90 +. American lane psychology is not conducive to having large speed variations between traffic done safely. Google maps gives reasonably reliable speed trap warnings.


----------



## jaye944 (Jul 5, 2015)

Just going to add, here in Canada, (since 2009) I got 1 speeding ticket, around 200 bucks, then of course add some added insurance, if you only have 1 ticket your insurance doesn't really go up. TBH I do have a bit of a lead foot, never felt the need for a rad det, drive sensibly "generally" you ok, when I crossed over to US for a week, I had the cruise permanently on.

It's just one more thing that will distract you and in Canada land will get you a speeding ticket and a ticket for the device.

Usually with a ticket you can argue it down or get a good lawyer but again as said depends on your driving record if you permanently have tickets on your license, your driving like a dick and need to be taken OFF THE ROAD, driving is not a right it is a privilege, I want myself and loved ones safe when driving and not be butt f*ccked by some nonce whoes doesn't realise a road is not a race track.

In the UK, if your a few MPH over, cops wont stop you, only if your really motoring


----------



## jaye944 (Jul 5, 2015)

150mph or 241km/h


----------



## XChallengeRdr (Jul 15, 2020)

jaye944 said:


> cop replied, "sure, your fine, this is Canada not the US"


I was driving from Calgary to Canmore one time and as I topped a hill came upon a wreck blocking the left lane. I was in the right lane and stayed there as we slowly passed. Nobody sped past the line and cut in at the front. I've seen people pass on the shoulder just to gain a couple of placed in traffic here in the States.


----------



## worldtraveler.gml (Sep 8, 2021)

jaye944 said:


> here in Canadia,you not only get points and a fine for the speed, but if you have a radar detector you get double jepordy, of points and a fine for having and using a rad det


In France (source UK Automobile Association):

If you're caught with one of the banned devices, you could be penalised. Penalties can include:

Fines of up to €1,500
Confiscation of the device
The vehicle being confiscated
Penalties can be issued if you're using the device or if you simply have it in the car, even if it's switched off.

The speed limit on the autoroutes is 130 km/hr (81 mph).


----------

